# Just brewed not enough yeast.



## filbrew (23/3/13)

Hey guys just brewed a double batch and realized I only have one pack of us05. I don't have a fridge to keep half of it cold so I need a solution. I was thinking of trying to make a started from the one pack I have by rehydrating the yeast then pitching it to a started wort halving tomorrow night and pitching. I know they say that making starters for dry yeast is not advisable but this I guess is like making a mini beer first and stepping up.

My other option is getting a slab of coopers and drinking it all tonight and pouring the dregs into the fermenter. :chug:


Oh yeah and I have no wheels and the closest HB shop that is open tomorrow is a 1 hour trip away that I don't have time for.

Cheers


----------



## timmi9191 (23/3/13)

Where in melb are u filbrew?


----------



## filbrew (23/3/13)

I'm in Mill park.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/3/13)

Filbrew said:


> Hey guys just brewed a double batch and realized I only have one pack of us05. I don't have a fridge to keep half of it cold so I need a solution. I was thinking of trying to make a started from the one pack I have by rehydrating the yeast then pitching it to a started wort halving tomorrow night and pitching. I know they say that making starters for dry yeast is not advisable but this I guess is like making a mini beer first and stepping up.
> 
> My other option is getting a slab of coopers and drinking it all tonight and pouring the dregs into the fermenter. :chug:
> 
> ...


Will work no worries. Just did the same with a Danish lager yeast. Big starter, then pitch to cube 1.
24 hrs later it's humming, split cube 1 and add 1/2 to cube 2. Easy as..... 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## filbrew (23/3/13)

How big did you make the starter. If both your cubes have the same amount of wort in them and you pour half of one into the other wouldn't that mean you would have one cube with more in it than the other? For example in my case I have two both with 20lts in them if I split cube one and put it in cubes two I will have one with 10lts and the other with 30lts. Is that correct?


----------



## Florian (23/3/13)

Are you chilling or no chilling???

If no chilling, there is no issue as you can just keep the second cube and ferment whenever.

If you're chilling, pitch one pack to half the wort, wait 24-48 hours and add the other half to the fermenter.

That means you need to keep one half cold and you sort of risk an infection during that time. Also means you need a large fermenter.

Hey, you really need to give us some more info, otherwise it's just guess work.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/3/13)

Filbrew said:


> How big did you make the starter. If both your cubes have the same amount of wort in them and you pour half of one into the other wouldn't that mean you would have one cube with more in it than the other? For example in my case I have two both with 20lts in them if I split cube one and put it in cubes two I will have one with 10lts and the other with 30lts. Is that correct?


Sorry - it's easy to do - difficult to explain. 
Cube 1 gets your starter and ferments for 24 hrs.
Grab a third empty cube (cube 3).
Pour 10L from cube 2 (wort) into cube 3
Then drop 10L of cube 1 into 2 and then 3.
You end up with 2 cubes ...
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Helles (23/3/13)

In Bundoora get 2pkts S-33 in freezer
Or a slurry of Wyeast 1272 mixed with 1084
All yours if you want it just tasted beer off of slurry still good


----------



## timmi9191 (23/3/13)

Spare in Blackburn.. 

It take the slurry of 1272 tho.. Love that yeast and by doors is way closer than Blackburn


----------



## filbrew (23/3/13)

All good guys just found a pack in the back of my beer fridge. Thanks heaps for all your Help and it's good to know that there a bunch of friendly brewers in the area willing to help. You guys rock. :beerbang: 

Cheers


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (23/3/13)

Mate don't do it ... try the first option and keep the yeasties for another time.
Up to you, but, the above process is a really easy way to do doubles and use a fraction of the yeast. Make that starter and you are off and racing.....
Good luck
Cheers
BBB


----------



## bum (23/3/13)

Ahahaha

This "best answer" feature is the duck's nuts.


----------

